# anyone else get the dvd about the cw/ce program



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I got one. Haven't watched it yet.

In the past I know our Local has received a couple copies... but each individual member? I mean I guess they want us to see it, but Ed Hill makes a new DVD like every year describing how doomed we are and how we need to get our s**t together and all that. I don't disagree with him, but...

I have my s**t together. I'm doing my part. Is there some sort of separate list I can get on where I don't get IBEW car insurance offers every week and so forth?


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I got one. Haven't watched it yet.
> 
> In the past I know our Local has received a couple copies... but each individual member? I mean I guess they want us to see it, but Ed Hill makes a new DVD like every year describing how doomed we are and how we need to get our s**t together and all that. I don't disagree with him, but...
> 
> I have my s**t together. I'm doing my part. Is there some sort of separate list I can get on where I don't get IBEW car insurance offers every week and so forth?


don't forget he union supported credit card offers bwahahaha, yea we've been over the cw/ce thing at our local till it's been debated to death..like anything else it has it's good points and it's bad points. i just think sending out massive amounts of dvd's is a waste of resources.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

blusolstice said:


> don't forget he union supported credit card offers bwahahaha, yea we've been over the cw/ce thing at our local till it's been debated to death..like anything else it has it's good points and it's bad points. i just think sending out massive amounts of dvd's is a waste of resources.


I agree about the DVD onslaught. Half the members are just gonna chuck it in the garbage anyway. The other half that's actually interested in watching it would probably be willing to go online and watch it streaming from the IO site or something.


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I agree about the DVD onslaught. Half the members are just gonna chuck it in the garbage anyway. The other half that's actually interested in watching it would probably be willing to go online and watch it streaming from the IO site or something.


exactly.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Just got mine a few days ago.... Junk IMO


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

got mine today, haven't watched it. most likely will watch it in school tomorrow


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I watched mine yesterday.

Come to your own conclusions after watching it.

I'll bet it came down to about 50cents per mailing. Not bad considering you send them $28 a month.

I live in one of the few places that still has a butt ton of marketshare, but I can see the point of the video.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I watched the DVD last night. Like years in the past I am afraid it will be all talk and nothing will get done.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got mine today... Great coaster!


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Got mine today. I took the time to sit and watch it. It is not terrible. It did cause me to think. While I am not in favor of the program being forced on locals, I can see where it may have an impact, even in my large local. I would probably support the program with certain caveats. In the end, I know it is about gaining members. It always has been and always will be. 

The jury is out...for now.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I worked at a DVD factory a few years back, the foreman told be it cost them pennies to make a music CD.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't get mine yet?!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I got mine and watched it.
Basically he was attempting to sell the CE/CW program to members and trying to explain crew structure.
The NEBF funding was another issue.
Some people think that the NEBF should be available to all electrical workers, union or not. 
Combine a nice pension plan with mandatory healthcare and then we can talk about OT, holiday and vacation pay. :thumbsup:


----------



## ibew292guy (May 12, 2010)

got one here have not watched


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just got mine today... Think I might use it as a frisbee later tonight!


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

i can understand wanting a program like this in a market like the one i'm in, we're basically struggling to tread water and desperately need to gain marketshare. the way i see it though it has alot more to do with the contractors bidding outside of their comfort zone than anything else, if we want to grow we need more work to do it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

blusolstice said:


> i can understand wanting a program like this in a market like the one i'm in, we're basically struggling to tread water and desperately need to gain marketshare. the way i see it though it has alot more to do with the contractors bidding outside of their comfort zone than anything else, if we want to grow we need more work to do it.


I think you are right, in our area IBEW contractors could be doing a larger percentage of the residential service market, but ignore it.

Yet the residential open shop contractors charging T&M and flat rate charge significantly more per hour that commercial union shops.

Whether you like that time of work or not, having a presence in that portion of the market would take work and manpower from open shops, weakening their market share and ability to retain top residential me.

There are other areas the union contractors avoid often from mis-perceptions more than anything.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. I'm a CE and there seems too be some variations too the program depending on where you are in the country. If your local even has the program (or wants it) It put me back too work as a new member of the union. Thanks!


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

I got mine last week, haven't watched it yet but it's all we've been talking about in class, for obvious reasons. It seems to be motivating guys to want to go to the local meetings, but that's because of the whole "CW/CEs are taking apprentice jobs" argument, and a kind word about CW/CEs flies about as far as an ostrich in a classroom full of apprentices. 

I'll watch it tomorrow before class.


----------



## cjs113 (Jan 22, 2011)

*cjs113*



blusolstice said:


> just wondering if this went out to all members nationwide, if so damn...that's an expensive campaign for the IO.


I got mine and watched it, i thought that was an app. . i know 611 new mexico has a class of JIT journeyman in training again is that not an app. ?????? im confused!!!!!


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish Local 11 would adopt it so I could try to get my foot in the IBEW door.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> I wish Local 11 would adopt it so I could try to get my foot in the IBEW door.


They will. My buddy says their BM wants so bad to be in the IO, he's not going to piss of Washington.

If I were you though, I would strive for more.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> They will. My buddy says their BM wants so bad to be in the IO, he's not going to piss of Washington.
> 
> If I were you though, I would strive for more.


 
In our area, many "A" JWs started in the "R" program and worked their way in. I'd bet about 75% of the "A" came in on the "R" and later became "A" through a full apprenticeship or by testing in.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Its a numbers game. We have to change crew composites to be able to compete in these markets. CE/CW is the best option to gain in the workforce.


----------

